# 2013 Shoalrunner



## semojetman (Jul 12, 2012)

2013 Shoalrunner
Kodiak 350 V8
American Turbine


----------



## semojetman (Jul 12, 2012)

By the way I did not buy this boat.

I will just say its twice what I have in my boat and my hummer.
So, I don't want to throw out some scary numbers like that.

But it is a crazy nice boat.


----------



## bulldog (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful. It is about time they revammped the old style. I have always loved shoal runners. Maybe it is bc they have an amazing name. lol. What is the cost of this bad girl?


----------



## Brian J (Jul 13, 2012)

Who's building these and where?? The old factory at Doolittle was vacant last time we passed by it.


----------



## semojetman (Jul 13, 2012)

$39,000


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 14, 2012)

semojetman said:


> $39,000



I think its hilarious that it is by a "Approve anyone credit" place too...

Great lookin boat.. to pretty to wanna rip open :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## semojetman (Jul 14, 2012)

Some company named M2 bought out the shoalrunner name.

I think they are somewhere in central mo.

Yeah, its sitting at Gregs auto sales but I think its safe to assume it is not a buy here pay here deal.
That would be a lot of weekly payments. Lol


----------



## RivrLivn (Jul 14, 2012)

From what I know M2 is a brand by Miracle Marine out of Sullivan MO, they also build some of the hulls that Gator uses and the hulls for Precision Marine here in central MO.
https://www.precisionjetboats.com/


----------



## Wishful Thinking (Jul 15, 2012)

I believe Miracle Marine is based in the Potosi area.


----------



## semojetman (Jul 22, 2012)

Alright. I think I figured it all out.
The hull is built by M2(miracle marine) it potosi.
The boat is rigged and finished out by Wes Gilmore here in Poplar Bluff and he bought out the Shoal Runner name.

Either way, they are super nice boats but for the price I would have to go ahead and get a Gator.


----------



## rkloeppel (Aug 24, 2012)

I purchased one of the last boats Bill and Greg built at Shoalrunner.....2007 Predator.

I looked at Gator for a long time but was concerned that their Fish and Ski would not run shallow enough for the Gasconade.

I was shocked to find out Shoalrunner closed up shop after 20 years.

The 12 degree haul and tapered end works well for us.

I have talked to the guys at Gator several times and can tell you they are good people.


----------

